

Most Dangerous Gamer - akg
http://m.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2012/05/the-most-dangerous-gamer/8928/2/

======
Cd00d
Interesting article, that I look forward to finishing. Just wanted to point
out that the link goes to page 2 (of 3) - I was confused at the jump in until
I got to the end of the page and realized it was because I started in the
middle.

